# Scott Racing Expert in KS gestohlen...



## the.menace (11. November 2007)

Hiho  

wie kann ein Sonntag bescheidener anfangen... man geht in den Keller, will auf sein Bike steigen um Brötchen zu holen... und was ist es steht nicht mehr da...

Würde mich von daher freuen, wenn die Jungs aus Kassel hier mal die Augen und Ohren offen halten könnten... mach mir zwar wenig Hoffnung, aber vielleicht hat man ja Glück...

Kommen wir mal zum Bike...

Es handelt sich dabei um ein Scott Racing Expert 04

Das eine Bild zeigt den Zustand wie es beim Kauf aussah. Auf dem anderen Bild sieht man den fast aktuellen Zustand.

Folgende Teile wurden mitlerweile gewechselt und befinden sich momentan an dem Bike.


Gabel: Marzocchi MX pro ETA (aktuelles Model) ohne die großen Aufkleber an der Außenseite.

Bremse: Magura HS 33 in schwarz (Besonderheit -> eine Schraube zur Befestigung am Sockel ist verchromt anstelle der dunklen Orginalschrauben) vorn rote Bremsbeläge, hinten schwarze Bremsbeläge

Lenker: SQ Lab 316

Griffe: SQ Lab 702

Sattel: SQ Lab 613

Pedale: Shimano PD - M 324 (Kombipedal)

Vorbau: nicht orginal Scott - matt schwarz 

Flaschenhalter: schwenkbar

Tacho: Sigma BC 1606 DTS Wireless

Rücklicht: Trelock LS 610

Vorderlicht: Halterung von Trelock LS 730

Bereifung: Schwalbe Smart Sam 26 x 2.25


Als wenn einer von euch etwas von meinem Bike sieht, dann meldet euch...

Tel.: 0179/2933900

Mail: [email protected]


thx schonmal....


----------



## kevbart (11. November 2007)

*******! Werde die Augen offen halten. 

Würde in so einem Fall eigentlich die Hausrat zahlen? Eigentlich schon, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.menace (11. November 2007)

...hab bei meiner Hausrat nachgeschaut... eigentlich sollte die meiner Meinung nach zahlen... die Frage ist natürlich wieviel... und ob man dafür dann nenn gleichwertigen Ersatz bekommt...

thx... schonmal für's Augen offen halten...


----------



## bergsprint (11. November 2007)

Normal zahlt die Hausrat Wiederbeschaffungswert.1-3 Prozent der Deckungssumme bei älterren Vertägen,bei neueren mußt Du ej ein Fahrradzusatz haben.Schau mal in die Klauseln-zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr besteht kein Versicherrungsschutz. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------

